# Gold Plating



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)

Is it possible to gold plate stainless steel? The Golden Cyclops is simply beautiful but is spoilt a bit by the SS Fusion Tip and I wondered if it was possible to get it gold plated?

If it is does anyone know a top class gold plater in Durban or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## HPBotha (23/10/14)

Two options on plating --- one is plating via electrolysis and the other is vacuum metalization. the latter is used for any non conductive material. stainless steel can be plated using electrolysis --- any jeweller can do it for you.

I would recommend you first request electro stripping, then do a copper or preferably nickel plate, machine buff polish and then final gold plating. 

colour options include Rhodium (white similar to platinum) Black Rhodium (gorgeous dark gray-black...think hematite in colour) Gold and of course chrome and nickel. 

For hard wearing surfaces i would suggest you specify a minimum of 2.5 micron coating. (prime example will be 1.3 micron nickel, and then 0.8 - 1.2 micron of gold plating.

Decent plating, especially on large flat/polish surfaces can be tricky - jewellers tend to do small pieces, maybe investigate specialist companies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

HPBotha said:


> Two options on plating --- one is plating via electrolysis and the other is vacuum metalization. the latter is used for any non conductive material. stainless steel can be plated using electrolysis --- any jeweller can do it for you.
> 
> I would recommend you first request electro stripping, then do a copper or preferably nickel plate, machine buff polish and then final gold plating.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton @HPBotha! And thanks for the URL in the PM... will follow up with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Good luck in your quest. It will look out this world!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

